# Tachikawa Ki-94-II



## johnbr (Aug 2, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 2, 2017)

Info
achikawa submitted a new proposal designed to meet the same requirements as the competitive Nakajima Ki-87. The new aircraft was a single-engined single-seat high-altitude fighter of conventional design with laminar-flow wings and featuring a pressure cabin mounted in the fuselage behind the wing trailing edges. The aircraft was to be powered by a fan-cooled turbosupercharged 2,400 hp Nakajima [Ha-44] 12 eighteen-cylinder radial, rated at 2,450 hp for take-off, 2,350 hp at 1,100 m (3,610 ft), 2,200 hp at 4,400 m (14,453 ft) and 2,040 hp at 11,000 m (36,090 ft), and driving a six-blade propeller, and the wing-mounted armament was to include two 30 mm (1.18 in) Ho-105 cannon and two 20 mm (0.79 in) Ho-5 cannon. The proposal was accepted by the Koku Hombu which ordered one static test airframe, three prototypes and eighteen pre-production aircraft under the designation Ki-94-II. The first Ki-94-II was scheduled for completion on 20 July, 1945, but eventually was completed two weeks behind schedule. The six-blade propeller planned for the Ki-94-II was not ready in time, and it was decided to begin testing of the first prototype on 18 August, 1945, by temporarily fitting a four-blade airscrew. A second prototype, intended to be fitted with the six-blade propeller, was under construction, but the end of the war prevented it from being completed, while the first aircraft was still being readied for its intended maiden flight three days later.

*Technical Data*
Manufacturer: Tachikawa Hikoki KK (Tachikawa Aeroplane Co Ltd).
Type: Single-engined high-altitude fighter.
Crew (1): Pilot in pressurised cockpit.
Powerplant: One 2,400 hp Nakajima [Ha-44] 12 eighteen-cylinder air-cooled radial engine, driving a (1st prototype) four-blade or (planned production aircraft) six-blade constant-speed metal propeller.
Armament: two wing-mounted 30 mm (1.18 in) Ho-105 cannon and two wing-mounted 20 mm (0.79 in) Ho-5 cannon. External stores: one 500 kg (1,102 lb) bomb.
Dimensions: Span 14 m (45 ft 11 3/16 in); length 12 m (39 ft 4 7/16 in); height 4.65 m (15 ft 3 1/16 in); wing area 28 sq m (301.388 sq ft).
Weights: Empty 4,690 kg (10,340 lb); loaded 6,450 kg (14,220 lb); wing loading 230.4 kg/sq m (37.2 lb/sq ft); power loading 2.6 kg/hp (5.8 lb)/hp).
Performance: Maximum speed 712 km/h (442 mph) at 12,000 m (39,370 ft); cruising speed 440 km/h (273 mph) at 9,000 m (29,530 ft); climb to 10,000 m (32,810 ft) in 17 min 38 sec; service ceiling 14,680 m (48,170 ft); range 2,100 km (1,305 miles).
Production: One prototype competed by Tachikawa Hikoki KK in August 1945.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2017)

Pretty Cool


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2017)

That's a good looking plane, thanks for posting!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Kevin A. Lawton (Jul 13, 2018)

Hope this is OK, - here is my take on the RS Models 1/72 Tachikawa Ki-94-II. I also have the 1/72 resin kit of the Ki-94-I from A+V Models in the stash.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

